# [S] Diverse Shooter (PC)



## Sn0wSun (8. Mai 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich suche Shooter für den PC.
U.A. sind das:
- Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare
- MW2
- Bad Company 2
- Crysis

Also meldet euch bitte 
(Ich möchte alle noch online spielen, daher benötige ich auch sämtliche Keys)

MfG


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2011)

MW2 ist Steam gebunden, da wirst du wohl kein Glück haben. Wollte ich Dir nur mal so sagen.


----------



## Crysisheld (11. Mai 2011)

Also ich kann dir Crysis1 verkaufen. Ist die Original englische Version - Erstausgabe von 2007. Mach mal nen Preisangebot wenn du noch Interesse hast.


----------



## Bluemaster1981 (15. Dezember 2011)

ich kann dir 

 Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare
- Crysis

anbieten, aber auch andere Shootergames. Wenn noch Interesse besteht kannst du dich ja melden.


----------



## Crysisheld (15. Dezember 2011)

Bluemaster1981 schrieb:


> ich kann dir
> 
> Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare
> - Crysis
> ...


 
Du glaubst nicht wirklich, dass er sich bei dir meldet?  Ich meine er hat die Spiele gesucht, da war es Mai....


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, oder wie sagt man so schön? 
Das scheint wohl auch "*Bluemaster1981*'s" Motto zu sein.
*grins*


----------

